# Anti-Photobucket



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

This has happened a couple of times this year, following someone's link to Photobucket to see a photo. Granted, sometimes I'm using the built-in browser in Tapatalk, not Safari, Firefox, or Chrome - Tapatalk's built-in browser may not have as much popup protection as the major browsers.

But still, in the space of 1-2 seconds of clicking a link to someone's photo page:



Immediate popover ad for a toilet (loo) night light. Couldn't see image, but it was underneath.


Sudden redirect to a page announcing "You're a winner!" Couldnt' see image.


A popover on top of that ad with ANOTHER ad for "Congratulations, Earthlink customer, you may've won a Visa gift card!" Still couldn't see the image!!


Could not go back to your image due to aggressive javascript on the ad page refusing to do so. Had to close browser. Never saw the image, boo-hoo.


Bugger this nonsense. Use Imgur, or Flickr, please, or paste image directly into post. Donating to TWF and using the built-in gallery is even better! => If I have to click through to Photobucket for your pic, I won't do it.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

use your own files and download it DIRECTLY into the photo gallery.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've become disenchanted with PB over the last 18 months or so. I don't upload pics there anymore, as I now use the forum Gallery. So much quicker to upload, and so much quicker to add the pics into my posts using the 'Insert other media' button at the bottom right. One tip for the gallery....give your pic a title, it makes finding it really easy by typing the name, or just the first few letters into the search bar. Pics can also be posted elsewhere just by using the 'copy image' option when you right click on a pic.

I have started to download some of the more important pics from PB and put them in the gallery here, but there are just too many to bring them all over. So some of my pics will continue to come from PB, but all new ones are from the gallery. And all for just a fiver a year!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

The problem I have with the gallery - yes I have paid - is that I can't find my own pics!!! I have tried clicking on the Gallery link in my profile but that does nothing at all.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

DJH584 said:


> The problem I have with the gallery - yes I have paid - is that I can't find my own pics!!! I have tried clicking on the Gallery link in my profile but that does nothing at all.


 You shouldn't need to go to your profile to access the gallery. Click the 'Gallery' button under the Watch Forum header at the top of the page. You should then see which albums you can access...watch albums or non watch albums. If this still doesn't work, then I would suggest dropping Roy a PM to see if your account settings need tweaking.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You shouldn't need to go to your profile to access the gallery.


 I appreciate your help Roger - I can access both albums BUT I can't find my own. Is there not a link whereby we can go immediately to our own pictures?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

DJH584 said:


> I appreciate your help Roger - I can access both albums BUT I can't find my own. Is there not a link whereby we can go immediately to our own pictures?


 Yes there is, if you click on your profile picture in the top right of the screen there is a tab, on the next page called Albums, this will show your images. Clicking on the album will show the images in this album.

Just checked and you do not seem to have created any albums, I'm creating an Album for you now and moving your images into it, you have just stored them in the generic forum album. Once I've completed this you can use the method I've explained above :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

once you have paid the fiver, take your time learning how to use the gallery. cheers


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

@Roy Thanks very much for doing that Roy - greatly appreciated.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

DJH584 said:


> @Roy Thanks very much for doing that Roy - greatly appreciated.


 Your most welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Alan C (Apr 7, 2017)

Haven't used photobucket for a while.

Will have to sort the gallery out when I get a min.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

My next grand objective: having Photobucket references removed from the "How to post pictures" sticky and replaced with "the forum discourages use of Photobucket due to excessive pop-up advertising on the site." I'm not holding my breath…


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

*If it please m'lord,... the prosecution rests its case. *

https://www.pcmag.com/news/354711/*photobucket-breaks-image-links-across-the-internet*



> *New terms of service*
> 
> Free account : Each individual Member gets one free account that provides 2
> GB of free storage or space available for your original photo files, or
> ...


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

I have just deleted my Photobucket account and moved all my photos onto my laptop. I have a Flickr account as well which seems to be ok at present. Will take out a forum gallery account soon.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I've been a Imageshack fan boy for years and years, but the last couple of years there has been a fee to pay (£28) and this last year it's become more difficult to find the correct link to send a clean photo without directing to the site.

Sadly advertising rules these days :angry:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Sadly, advertising ruins these days. (There, I fixed that for you.)

The problem with inline advertising, discoverd by usability mavens years ago, is that users become "blind" to them the more common they are. Popups and popovers, though, are such a poisonous interruption, that I imagine it drives users away.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Teg62x said:


> I have just deleted my Photobucket account and moved all my photos onto my laptop. I have a Flickr account as well which seems to be ok at present. Will take out a forum gallery account soon.


 I'd like to do that - getting fed up of all the pop ups on there. I have about 600 photos stored on photobucket. Is there an quick/easy way to download them to my iPad/laptop or must they all be opened individually and saved elsewhere?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

If you open an album there is a Download Album button on the right. This creates a Zip file to download onto your PC or laptop. It doesn't work every time, you need to be patient.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Seems my account has gone south as well now so I've downloaded the few I really want available the rest can stay and take up their space. I've not put anything on PB for ages now just use Flickr. so it seems I'll have to get the camera out instead of being idle and using old shots now.

Kev


----------

